# The Battle for Middle-Earth 2 - The Rise of the Witch-King crashing.



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been having this problem for awhile, but I've been dealing with it by way of large numbers of saves in-game and reloads when I reopen it: when I'm playing a game in RJ-ROTWK, a mod for Rise of the Witch-King, the game will shut down without warning. Just freeze and close. Afterwards, I'll get a Game.dat error. Printscreen below.

Anyways, I average about thirty minutes to an hour before the game shuts down. It never happens unless I've got a good number of units and a strong army built up: it seems to happen right before I go in and end the battle pretty much. It gives me a Game.DAT error, and then it says 'Because of the severity of this error, the game will now shut down.' It dosen't do this on the normal RotWK, only on a mod I've downloaded - RJ-ROTWK. If you play the game but don't have the mod, get it. It adds an amazing amount of new content and tons of new units, even three new factions (Evil Men, Rohan and a fully customized Arnor with more changes coming soon).

I'm running Windows XP. Like I said, I wasn't having this problem on a computer I was playing this on before, it's only happening now and started around three weeks ago. I've just been dealing with it.

Now, I'll say this: my computer DID have a Trojan on it, and it was one of those that affects .EXE files and makes them shut down. My Oblivion game is also constantly shutting down, but that one dosen't give a warning. And also, I'm 95% sure I've removed the Trojan by way of my Symantec Anti-Virus System. I run scans just about every other day, but it comes up nil. I've also cleaned my Quarrantine, so theres nothing in it. I have a print screen of the error message I keep getting, I'll post it. Hopefully someone here can help me out: this problem is so very annoying and I'd love to get it sorted out before the next beta to the mod is released.










There's the print-screen. Let me say again, it is ~not~ my drivers or my graphics card, or my fully updated DirectX 3D or any of that stuff. I have absolutely no doubt about that, at all.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm assuming that your computer doesn't have a good enough graphics card from that error.

Try upgrading to the latest version of DirectX from here.

Next try updating the drivers. Press Start, Run..., type "dxdiag" and press enter. Click the Display tab and post the name of your graphics card here.


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

256MB ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro. I didn't skate around on the graphics card: the graphics card works fine, I play it with the normal version all the time.

I said in the post that I've got all of my drivers fully updated and fixed, they all work fine: I've done and redone this thinking it might be it on my own.

I also updated my DirectX version to 9.0 like, not long after it came out. That's not it either. Like I said, I play the normal version all the time without issues. It's just this mod, that's the only thing I have problems with (besides Oblivion, which I've decided is really glitchy game from all the error reports I've seen about it on here.)


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

This seems to be a common problem with EA games, as I have received this error while playing Command and Conquer 3, and Kane's Wrath, although I done a fresh reinstall which seems to have solved the problem, 

I also tried updating Direct X and video card drivers to no avail, try a clean install and see how that helps, seemed to work for me, I tried searching for a solution but could not find one, this is the best advice I can give


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey, thanks. =D That bit of a solution you offered is more then most did! Both of you, thanks for helping. And the gaming situtation with EA is getting kind of sad. They're trying to become the gaming monopoly, trying to buy out every other big gaming company on earth so that, in the end, we have to go for them to get games even if they're charging $59.99 per game.

Not good, guys.


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Sometimes restarting the computer and booting the game up again will usually get rid of any errors which are occuring, not sure of the cause though.


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing worked. I even reinstalled the game, removed and reinstalled DirectX, reinstalled my Drivers...nothing worked. This game works perfectly on a LESSER COMPUTER. This makes no sense to me: my computer is ten times better then the one I used to play this very same game on. It worked on the previous comp, but it keeps shutting down on this one. I'm absolutely thrown off by this: is my graphics card too good for it or something? And it's always the same error: something like

E_OUTOFMEMORY

What would cause this?


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

I found an answer to this on another forum, someone else was having the same problem and I searched it on Yahoo and came up with this. Would anyone want to help me make sense of it now?

===========================================================================

E_OUTOFVIDEOMEMORY occurs when some resource (texture, vertex buffer, etc.) is trying to be created on or pushed to the video card's memory. Recommending that a user upgrade their video memory isn't such a good idea. First, most video cards don't have upgradable memory, so the only way to get more memory is to get a new video card. Depending on the circumstances, their may be things that you, the developer, can do to alleviate this problem. Using smaller and/or fewer textures, and such, or not creating everything in video memory and allowing DX to manage things, etc. If there is no way for you to reduce your video memory requirements, then you would need to specify the minimum video memory required in your system requirements.

E_OUTOFMEMORY refers to system memory. Recommending that a user upgrade system RAM may be acceptable, but there may be some things you can do there, as well. You could restructure your code so that it doesn't load as much into RAM, switching in/out resources as needed, etc. Again, once you've reached the limits of reduction, you now have a minimum RAM requirement that you should specify in your system requirements.

===========================================================================


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

You could try turning the settings down and boosting your page file size. What is your current virtual memory at?


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

You mean turning the settings of the game down? Yeah, I do run the game on like, the second highest possible setting and I make a huge army everytime I play...eh, I'm not an uber-comp person.

The memory to my graphics card is 256MB. I have 1GB of RAM, and I've got about 160GB out of around 230GB left on my hard-drive. If that dosen't answer your question, tell me where to look and I'll be glad to check it.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Press Start, right click on my computer, click Properties, click on the Advanced tab, click Settings... under Performance, and click on the Advanced tab. (example)
If it is lower than 2048 MB (random guess...) then raise it up by clicking Change..., unchecking the automatically manage button if it is checked, clicking Custom Size:, setting Initial Size to 2048 and Maximum Size to 3072, and then clicking Set. Make sure you have the drive where you installed Windows to selected before doing so. (example)


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

Changed it. So what, it should start working now?


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have absolutely no idea. If that error was related to you not having enough memory, then yes, it should fix it.


----------



## xxsanadaxx (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm thinking that it was indeed related to me not having enough memory...that's what the errors kept saying. Anyways, thanks a ton dude! Wouldn't have figured it out without your help ~Thumbs up~


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

No problem. Post back if you have any more problems.


----------

